# Thought-controlled bionic arms in use today



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2006)

> Sullivans bionic arm represents an advance over typical artificial arms, like the right-arm prosthesis he uses, which has a hook and operates with sequential motions. There is no perceivable delay in the motions of Sullivans flesh-colored, plastic-like left arm. Until now, it has been nearly impossible to recreate the subtle and complex motion of a human arm.It is not as smooth as a normal arm but it works much smoother than a normal prosthesis, Kuiken said.



Full Article

Wow.  Is this exciting or what?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 14, 2006)

I was moved by the statement he was able to hug his grand childern, wow tech. has come a long way.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool..They were talking about that way back when my Grandfather was being fitted for an artifical leg some 30 years ago..


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 16, 2006)

There was a scientist who helped pioneer this research... I cannot remember his name... but i read several of his articles a few years back, and saw video of him on Discovery or TLC... He basically used himself as a guinea pig... he implanted several electrodes in himself that allowed him to interface with his computer, control a wheelchair, drive an RC car.. etc  I used to tell people about it and they would say "********"  Haha.

Later he implanted his wife, and they supposedly could "link" to each other with a cable and share emotions and stuff... it is such an awesome step we are taking forward in mankinds development... when we can replace lost limbs,  "bridge" broken backs and necks, replace damaged eyes, repair hearing loss... 

When it becomes "elective surgery" ill be standing in line.  ​


----------

